# Composers you wish you had more of in your library



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Even though I have days and days of music in my library, there's still a lot more I have my eye on! I'm so greedy, but only when it comes to music. :lol:

I wanted to ask, for you guys, which composers or pieces are you currently feeling like you want or need a lot more of in your library, maybe even feel guilty about not having enough of a certain type of music or composers  It's a bit irrational but it happens lol.

I currently would love more of these composers:

More early music! I don't have nearly enough pre-Bach music. Specifically I would love more: Machaut, Josquin, Ockeghem, Dufay, Schutz, Dowland, Gesualdo, Monteverdi, Lully, Perotin, Leonin, Byrd and Palestrina.

I want more Bach. Specifically, I'm most interested in some of his big orchestral works like the various Passions he wrote.

I need more early classical too...Bach's sons, Scarlatti (sort of Baroque but sort of early classical), Rameau are who I'm most interested in right now. Also, Mozart's operas and piano concertos and sonatas (I only have a few in each category)

Out of the Romantic composers, I need more Berlioz, Liszt, Schumann and Faure. Those are the ones from the romantic era I'm sorely lacking in that I wish I had more of. 

Early 20th century, I would love more Debussy piano works. I don't have any. There are a lot of Schoenberg pieces I wish I had. Same with Stravinsky. I would like more Britten, and some other kind of more obscure stuff (Wellesz, Frankel).

Later 20th century, I need more Messiaen, Boulez, Feldmen, Berio, Lutoslawski, Partch, Crumb, Dutilleaux, Xenakis, Ashley, Stockhausen.

Later later 20th century/21st century, I'm most interested Steve Reich, John Adams, Nico Muhly, David Lang, more Takemitsu, Julia Wolfe, Meredith Monk, Somei Satoh, Unsik Chin, Murail, Hosokawa

Uggggg  I want too much music. 

What do you guys want more of or feel like you are lacking in your library?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My pre-romantic music collection is very small, I need more.

Early music:
Schutz, Dowland, Gesualdo, Monteverdi, Del Encina, Byrd and Palestrina.

Baroque:
Telemann, Zelenka and some Vivaldi and Bach.

Classical:
Boccherini (only have small selection), Mozart (All String Quartets and Quintets, more Concertos), Haydn (Some of the Quartets, Trios and Concertos), Schubert (Chamber and lieder) Beethoven (Trios and Sonatas), Pummel, Bach Jr. and Haydn's brother!

Romantic: 
Paganini, Schumann (more opera/lieder), Rossini (overtures), Korsakov (operas), Carl Nielsen (Chamber and Concertos) ... more Mussorgsky, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Beriot, Bruckner, Wagner (Parsifal and Meistersinger), Saint Saens (symphonies)

Later music:
Larsson, Lars-Erik, Prokofiev, Bartok, Vaughan Williams (Concertos and Chamber), Janacek, Satie, Schnittke and several more composers I barely have anything from them.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

*Beethoven*: I need his piano sonatas. It doesn't seem right, being a pianophile and aspiring student as I am without having a set of these.

*Faure*: One of my top "composers to explore" this year.

*Richard Strauss*: I did just get an album of his orchestral lieder, but I also have my eye on a 9 disc boxed set of his orchestral works.

*Rachmaninoff*: I definitely need more of his stuff.

*Brahms*: He is my favorite composer and I have all of his chamber works, 2nd piano concerto, and two versions of the Requiem. But of all his other genres, I have nothing. I will be remedying this in the next year or so.

*Bach*: I want the WTC by Richter, and two different versions of the Art of Fugue.

*Haydn*: I don't a lot of Haydn, but I would like one more album's worth of string quartets

*Delius*: I'd like an introduction into this composer

*CPE Bach

Prokofiev*


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Sonata said:


> *Richard Strauss*: I did just get an album of his orchestral lieder, but I also have my eye on a 9 disc boxed set of his orchestral works.
> 
> Prokofiev[/B]


I doubt R.Wagner have 9 disc of orchestral works! And R.Strauss doesn't seem to have more than 3 hours pure orchestral works


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 7 or something days in my library i started to play it few months ago 24 h and it lasted for 5 days non stop...I must go in there and dive in to see what would i like to have more...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Arsakes said:


> R.Strauss doesn't seem to have more than 3 hours pure orchestral works


????

I don't know how you define pure, but this box is 9 CD's. Even his most famous works alone easily fill about 7 hours.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want one CD by Esa-Pekka Salonen. That's it for now. Dude, as far as Debussy piano music goes, there are a number of very affordable comprehensive sets. I recently bought the Paul Crossley set on Sony, and I love his playing and piano sound. The Gordon Fergus Thompson set is also highly regarded. I almost bought that one. For 2nd Viennese school, the multi disc Pierre Boulez Editions on Sony are a steal. The Schoenberg II set is great, and I just bought the Berg set.

I bought the 22 CD Works Of Igor Stravinsky on Sony, but I haven't spent much time listening. Sometimes these big box sets are not the best way to go. Especially when they provide almost no information about the music.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I bought the 22 CD Works Of Igor Stravinsky on Sony, but I haven't spent much time listening. Sometimes these big box sets are not the best way to go. Especially when they provide almost no information about the music.


It's a good set. Stravinsky is not usually the best conductor of his works, but once you get past his relative lack of expertise, he still provides good to great readings of most of the works. I find the performances of the late works less than assured, though, but there are relatively few recordings to compare with in those cases. We need a new Threni!

Anyway, on topic, I want to fill out my collections of:

Bach, especially the cantatas and passions, which I've of course heard, but don't own.
Mozart, more of the string quartets and piano concertos.
Messiaen, especially the organ works.
Takemitsu, for filling in all those little holes I still haven't filled.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I really can't think of much. Maybe I wished I listened more to Modern Music and Early Music. Just so much music availabe in other genres as well to get through it all.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> It's a good set. Stravinsky is not usually the best conductor of his works, but once you get past his relative lack of expertise, he still provides good to great readings of most of the works. I find the performances of the late works less than assured, though, but there are relatively few recordings to compare with in those cases. We need a new Threni!


I don't regret the purchase. I just need to put in the listening time. And for 25 dollars, I really couldn't expect deluxe packaging w/ comprehensive notes.

You mentioned Bach, and I recently purchased one of the nine 3 CD sets on Harmonia Mundi by Philippe Herreweghe. These are really beautiful sets bound in hardcover style booklet cases with extensive notes. So I wouldn't mind picking up a couple more.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude, ComposerofAvantGarde, and Burning Desire.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> I doubt R.Wagner have 9 disc of orchestral works! And R.Strauss doesn't seem to have more than 3 hours pure orchestral works


I'm referring to this:
http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Strau...4&sr=8-14&keywords=richard+strauss+orchestral

And what does Wagner have to do with it?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know about you but I find it annoying when it says Orchestral Works and half of the pieces have vocals in it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

starthrower said:


> You mentioned Bach, and I recently purchased one of the nine 3 CD sets on Harmonia Mundi by Philippe Herreweghe. These are really beautiful sets bound in hardcover style booklet cases with extensive notes. So I wouldn't mind picking up a couple more.


I own his recording of the Mass in B minor, and I think it's excellent. The Bach I like best is his and Suzuki's (on BIS with the Bach Collegium Japan). Bach is lucky to have so many great and dedicated performers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Stage - anything by Hindemith and more by Weill, Prokofiev and Janacek.
Symphonies - Pettersson, Kabalevsky, Toch, Tubin and Henze's 7th onwards
Other orchestral - Malcolm Arnold's concertos. I'd love the Decca box of them but prices are prohibitive.
Chamber - more by Robert Simpson.
Piano - Messiaen (but not the 'bird' stuff) and Schnittke.
Songs - Brahms and more by Ives.
Across the board - organ and choral work of Liszt, plus more of the tone poems (due to be ordered).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess for many here it would be galante since no one is participating in that thread. lol


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> I don't know about you but I find it annoying when it says Orchestral Works and half of the pieces have vocals in it.


????? once more in this thread. What vocals?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Gosh, when I think about it - there is way too much I want. I am still trying to get more recordings of my favorite composers (Bach, Ravel, Debussy, Bartok). For now that is all I'm really focused on.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> I want more Bach. Specifically, I'm most interested in some of his big orchestral works like the various Passions he wrote.
> 
> Out of the Romantic composers, I need more Berlioz, Liszt, Schumann and Faure. Those are the ones from the romantic era I'm sorely lacking in that I wish I had more of.


I have some similar needs, violadude! After torturing myself for ages with Bach's small scale works like Goldberg variations and Brandenburg concertos, in the hope of getting to like him, I finally went to the large scale works, and bang, then it clicked. I need these works on CD! I also need more Berlioz who is a genius and whom I have neglected in my purchases for far too long, Liszt whose greatness I am now sure of thanks to Lisztian, and that gentleman Schumann who is sometimes a bit dry for my tastes but always substantial and never boring or banal.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sonata said:


> ....*Delius*: I'd like an introduction into this composer....


Exceptional EMI Delius recs...

Concerti - Handley, Mackerras
Orchestral - Beecham, Barbirolli, Groves

Others: Violin Concerto, w. Holmes/RPO/Handley (Unicorn); Violin Sonatas, w. Little & Lane (Sony/BMG).

:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

tdc said:


> Gosh, when I think about it - there is way too much I want. I am still trying to get more recordings of my favorite composers (Bach, Ravel, Debussy, Bartok). For now that is all I'm really focused on.


There's a "Ravel Edition" out with all of his works, by Decca. I've been drooling over it since fall before it was even released.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Japanese composers...They are scarce in my folders if any...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sonata said:


> There's a "Ravel Edition" out with all of his works, by Decca. I've been drooling over it since fall before it was even released.


Hmm... I didn't hear about this. I already have collections of his piano music and orchestral music, as well as about 20 other discs that compile the rest of his works and a bunch of copies of certain works, like Daphnis et Chloé. I would be interested in the discs containing the songs, however. I only have a single set of Ravel songs and would be interested in more. Do you know if they are selling the discs separate, rather than having to buy the entire set?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

They are not, but a quick search found this on amazon: 









May I also recommend this double disc set. It isn't his complete songs, nor is it just Ravel. But I think it's exotic and mesmerizing:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I will look into those. Thank you!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Flamme said:


> Japanese composers...They are scarce in my folders if any...


I'm looking to expand past Takemitsu myself. Naxos has a Japanese composer series if you're interested. They tend to be more French/Russian in their orientation than Germanic, probably in part due to the nature of their native folk and traditional music.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds interesting
http://www.talkclassical.com/13030-japanese-composers-3.html
My 1st post here...Still no answer...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

There are a lot of good Chinese composers and Korean composers to look into as well. Hiroshi Ohguri, Isang Yun (thanks violadude), Qunihico Hashimoto, Xiaogang Ye, Qigang Chen (thanks Sid), Takashi Yoshimatsu are good ones from China/Korea/Japan.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Orchestral - Beecham


I'd recommend starting there. He really gets Delius.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> There are a lot of good Chinese composers and Korean composers to look into as well. Hiroshi Ohguri, Isang Yun (thanks violadude), Qunihico Hashimoto, Xiaogang Ye, Qigang Chen (thanks Sid), Takashi Yoshimatsu are good ones from China/Korea/Japan.


I confess to not liking Yoshimatsu. Tan Dun has written some interesting pieces, although a lot of less than interesting music as well. Also, count me among the fans of former Ligeti student Unsuk Chin, born in Korea, trained in Germany, who has written two excellent concertos as well as some intriguing electroacoustic works.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Violadude, I totally understand your interest in Rameau. I've been in love with Rameau's music for many years, and over that time, I accumulated every single opera that has been recorded. Zais was the final opera whose recording I had to obtain, and I ecstatically did so a few months ago. If you haven't yet acquired it, I highly recommend choosing Les Boreades performed by Gardiner as your next acquisition.

Personally, I want more Hummel, Clara Schumann, Frescobaldi, both Gabrieli's, both Scarlatti's, and Field.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a friend who is totally hooked on classical baroque and everything political or artistic from that period...He adored Luis the XIVth and all that aestethique...He gave me couple of disks with valuable recordings of lesser known composers like Rameu now i see how he helped some of thsoe things i could never find myself...He was the only person i know to listen only classical music and tries to live in the past in verbatim


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got so much stuff from every period, I just need to sit down and go through it all. But if you pushed me, I can always squeeze in more Bruckner.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude, your list is filled with so many of my favorite composers who have made great works. 

I would say that I'd like to add more Luigi Boccherini works to my collection.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> violadude, ComposerofAvantGarde, and Burning Desire.


Aww shucks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I confess to not liking Yoshimatsu. Tan Dun has written some interesting pieces, although a lot of less than interesting music as well. Also, count me among the fans of former Ligeti student Unsuk Chin, born in Korea, trained in Germany, who has written two excellent concertos as well as some intriguing electroacoustic works.


I really like Yoshimatsu, but I can see why his music wouldn't be that interesting to some people. I think for me it's a really personal thing rather than an objective analysis that makes me like Yoshimatsu's music.

Also, I love Unsuk Chin's music too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti,* Pärt, Nyman, Brett Dean, the Bach family, Monteverdi, Handel.......all composers really.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> violadude, ComposerofAvantGarde, and Burning Desire.


*blushes* :lol:

I need some Cazzaza Dan, Violadude and BurningDesire meself.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti,* Pärt, Nyman, Brett Dean, the Bach family, Monteverdi, Handel.......all composers really.


Yes, all of them, and especially Elgar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Yes, all of them, and especially Elgar.


I'm only getting into Elgar recently, I still find his music rather difficult to listen to BUT I AM TRYNG!!!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Monteverdi, Buxtehude, Biber (Heinrich), Sweelinck, Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After over 25 years of collecting, I have most of the repertoire that I want covered. Still, I can find some new interesting CD's, such as recently the symphonies of Bernard Zweers (I only had the 3d so far). So, rather than actively pursuing targets, I keep an eye open for what comes my way.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> After over 25 years of collecting, I have most of the repertoire that I want covered. Still, I can find some new interesting CD's, such as recently the symphonies of Bernard Zweers (I only had the 3d so far). So, rather than actively pursuing targets, I keep an eye open for what comes my way.


I wish I was as accomplished as you!

Also, various members on the forum like you and clavichorder have made me interested in getting more Saint-Saens.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm only getting into Elgar recently, I still find his music rather difficult to listen to BUT I AM TRYNG!!!


That is because he is an eel. Eels are noted for their patriotic English tunesmithery, don't you know.

Eels.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Osvaldas Balakauskas 

Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> That is because he is an eel. Eels are noted for their patriotic English tunesmithery, don't you know.
> 
> Eels.


I will keep that in mind. I do enjoy his Serenade for Strings though.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> I wish I was as accomplished as you!
> 
> Also, various members on the forum like you and clavichorder have made me interested in getting more Saint-Saens.


I hope by me proclaiming that Saint-Saens in one of my favorites, your interest in getting more of his works increases tenfold.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably more Russian Romantics to early 20th century. The Russian Romantics have a uniqe orchestral color that I am just beginning to know.


----------

